# Ask a dead kernel its version



## Seeker (Apr 22, 2011)

That is ...
I would like to query /boot/kernel.old/kernel, for its revision. (i.e; 8.1)

I.e. this gave me its ident:

```
config -x /boot/kernel.old/kernel | grep ident | grep -Eo '[A-Z]+$'
```


----------



## Beastie (Apr 22, 2011)

`% strings kernel | tail`
Refine it as you wish.


----------

